# God works wonders in our lives



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

An experience that has changed my life forever!

My wife entered the hospital with asperation phynomia ( lungs, sorry for the spelling). 

She had had a bad reaction to hyrocodone and was vomiting so much that she asperated vomit into her lungs. 

The doctors explained this was real bad. One, she had burns in her lungs from the stomach acid. Two, she had or would soon develop infection in the lungs from the stomach contents and also due to the burning of the lungs. 

She was placed in ICU and the doctor said lets hope she does not get ARDS. Adult respotory destress. He said we have to watch out for that as it is deadly. 

Well, two days later she was on life support and had full blown ARDS. ( look it up on the internet) It is a bad desease and is more common that we realize. 

Doctor said her chances where 50/50 that she would live. One specilist said it was up to God and all they could do is try and support her body. 

One doctor said he did not think she would live. So we had all kinds of information floating around. All I could see was my pretty wife of 35 years just laying there getting worse every day.

One Saturday morning around 3:00am her blood pressure had dropped to 70/40 and she was getting worse and worse. Then her heart started to mess up and all these doctors and nurses rushed into the room and pushed myself and my grown kids out of the room. My wife was dying. 

My kids where crying and holding each other and I was standing all alone back behind them and could see them and see into the room where they where working on my wife. 

All of the sudden a calm like I cannot describe came over me. It was like an out of body experience. I can hardly explain it. It was like some force had completly outlined my body and I was completly calm. I had to reach over and put my hand on the nurses station. Then I heard God speak to me. " Your wife will be fine" God spoke to me". I just stood there and I was so in a trance or state of shock. The doctors and nurses started coming out of her room and told me she is ok for now! My family and I went back into her room. For 17 days she was on life support. 

Me being a sinner and not fully trusting that she would be ok, I kept praying every day for her to get better. I got on my knees in the chapel every day when I would come and see her and every day when I got ready to leave. At home at night I would get on my knees and pray for her. Prayer groups from church and family and friends as far away as Germany where praying for my wife. 

God does answer prayers and he is the greatest physician of all. Yesterday morning at 8:30 am I brought my wife home from the hospital after 30 days. 

I cannot write this without tears coming to my eyes. I am just a man like many of you, we cannot control things even though we try, we cannot make things better even though we try, we cannot always do for a love one even though we try. However, we can put our love and trust in God and if it is his will he answers our prayers according to his will and not ours. 

I am a changed man for ever due to this experience. Yes, I have been a christian for many years but I never really walked the walk. HOw many of us are like me. Do we just come to God when we need him. Do we really trust and do Gods will? I realize that I am just a plain man, yes I coached little league and yes I did this and that for my girls and yes I don,t drink nor do I smoke and yes I have tried to lead a good life. 

But what I learned from God is that although those are good things, God wants us to love him in good and bad times. God wants us to respect him and his will for us and wants to lead our lives if we just let him. God wants us to pray and speak to him every day, not just when we need him, God wants us to follow his plan and if we are to ask him to help and do things for us should we not do the things he asks for us. 

I am blessed by God and so thankful that I have a second chance with my wife and a second chance to learn and understand and truely be a child of God. Good will and good deads and working hard and trying to be a strong family man is lacking one thing- God. No matter how hard we try to succeed or do without God in our daily lives we will always fall short. I have but with the grace of God go I and I am forever thankful and will show my love for Christ. 

I am sorry for the long speach. Praise God!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

AMEN!!


----------



## TOUTTROUT (May 15, 2006)

*Praise God*

Isn't He wonderful ! I am so thrilled your wife is improving, and the fact she got to come home. We will continue to pray for a complete recovery with no side effects. Bless you.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

very well said...God is awesome and you now have a great testimony to share with others.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That gave me chills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am sure you can type this w/o tearing up cause I can't read it w/o tearing up. I am sending a prayer for your wife and family.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

So happy things took a turn for the better for you. Time for you and her to go and celebrate each other and the life you have built together. Blessings fall from the sky every day, glad one fell on you!

Brad


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

What a wonderful testimony to the love and faithfulness of God and Jesus our Savior. I'm so glad that God worked a miracle in your life and in your wife's life through raising her back to health. Praise the Lord, for his mercies endure forever.


----------

